# Year?? Green Trek 2.1



## glenncz (Aug 24, 2012)

What model year is the green trek 2.1?

When will the 2013 models come out? 
What differences are there between a 2008 2.1 and a 2012/13??


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Only the 
<table id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_TitleOfBike" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td> 
</td><td> 2012 Trek 2.1 Compact Apex</td></tr></tbody></table>is shown existing in green.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

2013 bikes are out. I have one sitting here in my living room. It's a green Madone 5.


----------

